# Geese, which breed? *update with pics*



## dwbonfire (Nov 4, 2011)

I have the opportunity to get a few geese. I have never had them before, but I do have some ducks, chickens and guineas that all free range during the day and have thier own coops at night. Im wondering if geese will be able to free range the farm with the other birds, or will they fight with the ducks or try to mate with the ducks? I have more drakes than hens but they all get along fine but I dont want to have any fighting... Also, when getting geese settled into thier new home, how long should they stay locked up until they know where home is? All of my birds dont stray far, and I havent had any trouble with them leaving. Just curious is geese are hard to keep around like guineas can sometimes be?

Are these Pilgrim geese or Tolouse geese?






Thanks!


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 4, 2011)

They are Toulouse geese from what I can see, although Pilgrim are similar.  The difference is that the Pilgrim male is usually all white and the female a soft gray with white markings on the face, so the one goose in the foreground could possibly be a female Pilgrim while the white bird in the back, a male Pilgrim.  Another scenario would be they are a couple of pure bred Toulouse and some "mixed" geese with them.  Two of them are definitely Toulouse.

I don't have Toulouse geese, but have the Sebastopol.  My Sebastopols get along famously with the ducks and the male Sebbie is the guardian and protector of both the geese and the ducks.  Never have my geese and ducks tried to breed each other.  

Toulouse are "middle of the road" geese when it comes to behavior.  They are neither overly aggressive nor are they extremely laid back.  As with most geese, they decide whom they like and whom they don't and attach themselves to particular humans.  They serve as great watchdogs for your property.  You WILL know if someone is there that is not normally part of the routine.  Unfortunately, I had a pair of Chinese geese that loved me and hated every other human that walked the face of this earth.  They were a force to be reckoned with when it came to their protective nature.  Sadly, I could not keep them here as I refused to pen them and they were on a mission to cause great physical harm to anyone who crossed their path.

I don't know if you have small children, but if you do, geese can be dominant and overbearing with kids.  They will stand their ground and attack if provoked.  With adults who tend to tower over them physically, they are somewhat less challenging.

Depending upon your set up, you could pen your geese for a week or two if you feel that they would be inclined to leave the property.  Some geese can adjust in a much shorter time.  Geese love to free range as they are very much vegetarians when it comes to eating and will eat lots of greens, weeds, etc.

Their voice can be loud at times so I don't know if you have neighbors to consider?

Can't think of much more to tell you at this time, but from the pictue, those geese look very nice and would probably fit into your flock rather well.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply! I guess I do have some thinking to do, where I have a toddlar who loves to "herd" the ducks and guineas around the yard lol. They just go the opposite way as him, and he is NEVER unsupervised with them and Im always just a step behind him, but I guess I have to consider that the geese may be more defensive rather than just walk away from him. I'd love to have them and I could probably work around it since I can keep them strictly outback with a fence between the birds and my son. They will still have plenty of room to range, but if they could be that aggressive I'd hate to think if they crossed paths... hmmmm

ETA: Is there a breed of geese that are known to be more docile, or less aggressive than a Tolouse? Im curious because again I'd love to have a few geese but if theres a better breed that I wouldnt have to worry with as much I might consider that instead.
If I got goslings and they were raised in the yard where my son toddles around, would they maybe be more tolerant of him rather than getting adult birds to start with?


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 5, 2011)

> ETA: Is there a breed of geese that are known to be more docile, or less aggressive than a Tolouse? I'm curious because again I'd love to have a few geese but if there's a better breed that I wouldnt have to worry with as much I might consider that instead.
> If I got goslings and they were raised in the yard where my son toddles around, would they maybe be more tolerant of him rather than getting adult birds to start with?


Let me clarify one thing for you.  "Generally" most geese have a very protective/guarding side to them, BUT that doesn't mean that all geese, even known aggressive breeds, are the same.  There are always exceptions to the rule, much like there are with all animals.  It's more the nature of the individual bird, rather than how it's raised, that determines the outcome.  Quite frankly, some geese that were raised from goslings turn out to be even more of a problem with people and children as they are unafraid of humans due to their close contact and interaction with them while growing up, so that's not necessarily a solution to the problem.  Those same geese that your son grew up with, could turn into "guard dogs" for him and protect him as one of their own, creating a problem for you, his parent, as they perceive you as the threat to their "human gosling."  As I mentioned in my previous post, the pair of Chinese that I had, I raised from the start were named Hansel and Gretel, but once grown, they were more like Cujo and Attila the Hun with anyone else but me! While I could live that way with them, I couldn't trust them with anyone who came to the farm, including any delivery drivers that might come when I was not at home.

That being said, if you have the space and area where you are willing to take the chance of getting adults or goslings, raising them with your family, but knowing that as adults they may not turn out as you planned, then I would say go for it.  If they didn't work out, you could always separate or segregate them from the mainstream family life.

A goose that was developed to be more gentle than most, but with exceptions of course, is the American goose.  They still retain their watchdog qualities but are usually much  friendlier and more docile with their human caretakers.
That breed is the one that comes to mind as a first choice for someone who wants to start out with geese and has small children.

I hope I haven't turned you off to getting geese as they really can be fun and enjoyable.  I would rather you know what you're getting into, make an educated decision, and then determine if geese are for you at this time or in the future.  

Good luck!


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope you havent turned me off to them really, just made me think about it a little more for sure. I think I might go for it though, but I will definetly be more careful with them around my son and watch how it goes. If it doesnt work out I could make thier own pen, or find them a good home if it came down to not being able to handle them. Im going to ask the lady if they are good natured and go from there. Thanks a bunch for all your info!


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 8, 2011)

i inquired about the temperament of the geese and told about my toddlar son. the woman has had these geese for 30+ years and been breeding them and has not had any trouble with aggression and that they are good natured. i think i am going to go for it, of course i will still be cautious of them when it comes to my son, as i am with all the birds. i am hoping it works out!
thanks again!

ETA: if i got a trio of these geese would that be alright, or do they only pair up?


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 8, 2011)

You're very welcome.  I'm glad to hear that you are going to go ahead and try geese.  The woman who breeds them would be your best source of information as they are her birds.
Geese do very well in a trio.  Actually, during the breeding season, it alleviates the "one" female being constantly harassed by the gander.
Will be looking forward to hearing how this works for you.  Best of luck.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 17, 2011)

I got my pair of geese over the weekend!!! I wanted to get a trio but the people I got them from seemed to only want to sell in pairs, so I would have had to get 4. I decided to just get the pair for now to see how things worked out, and I think I will be able to get more from them if I wanted to in the future.
The man there was pretty certain to have picked out a male and a female but told me I could "exchange" if one turned out not to be. I dont know how I would know this until spring because I have noo idea how to tell with geese unless I am getting eggs  I will take pics of them to post to see what yall think.
The male is all white, he told me mostly Ebden (sp?) and the female is mostly Tolouse. I think he got the sexes right because the white one seems to almost sing to the other one lol its really cute. They are pretty quiet for the most part, I was hoping to hear some honking out there!
A few concerns I have is that they dont seem to want to eat, I put out layer pellets that all my other poultry eats, and gave them some corn and tried scratch, bread, and even cat food. The male will pick and eat some corn but the female doesnt seem too interested. They are in a small pen where I will just be locking them up at night so theres no grass in there for them so I feel badly that they arent eating :/ anything I can try?
Also, I plan to let them out soon but thought about waiting until the weekend when I have more hands here incase anything goes on. We have a pond down back that my ducks have never used  they are too chicken to go down there, so I am hoping the geese will lead the way. Only worry is, will they come back up at night? I cant leave them down there because of predators. Where they lived before they were in a HUGE flock and everyday they all would go way down across the street to a pond I was told, they seemed like they would come and go as they please Im not sure they were locked up at night. I need to find a favorite treat for them so they will learn to come back at dusk or when I call for them. Goatherd -  whats your experience with them? how do yours live and should I expect them to act as I am hoping??


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 17, 2011)

> The man there was pretty certain to have picked out a male and a female but told me I could "exchange" if one turned out not to be. I dont know how I would know this until spring because I have noo idea how to tell with geese unless I am getting eggs  I will take pics of them to post to see what yall think.
> The male is all white, he told me mostly Ebden (sp?) and the female is mostly Tolouse. I think he got the sexes right because the white one seems to almost sing to the other one lol


Congratulations on getting your first geese.  I'm sure you will be pleased with them.  As far as sexing goes, since these geese are not pure bred geese, but mixes, size and genders will be slightly more difficut to tell.  As you mentioned, you will get eggs should you have a female or two!  Since you are able to exchange, this shouldn't be a problem other than the fact that you'll probably become attached and won't want to send one back!  The white one is called an Embden and is one of the few geese that is raised commercially for meat birds.



> They are pretty quiet for the most part, I was hoping to hear some honking out there!


Both the Toulouse and Embden are relatively quiet geese so the loud honking may or may not happen.  If it does, it will be more of an alarm sound when something is out of order according to the geese.
Be careful what you wish for!  Quiet geese are not really that bad, especially if you've never heard the louder breeds.  It can be rather unnerving.  Also, their quietness may have to do with them being unfamiliar with their surroundings.  Given time, I'm sure they'll get louder for you.



> A few concerns I have is that they don't seem to want to eat, I put out layer pellets that all my other poultry eats, and gave them some corn and tried scratch, bread, and even cat food. The male will pick and eat some corn but the female doesn't seem too interested. They are in a small pen where I will just be locking them up at night so there's no grass in there for them so I feel badly that they aren't eating  anything I can try?


Geese do not eat heartily like chickens do.  They pick at pellets and grain, but relish greens, grass, weeds, etc.  Since you really need to pen them for a while in order for them to become accustomed to your farm, you can offer them lettuce, such as romaine, spinach or any other leafy greens.  Mine are partial to grapes, cherry or grape tomatoes, and bread, although I would caution you to not overload them on bread products.  Also, they do enjoy grazing during the day and mine tend to eat  most of their "provided food" as it's getting closer to evening and they return to the barn.



> Also, I plan to let them out soon but thought about waiting until the weekend when I have more hands here in case anything goes on. We have a pond down back that my ducks have never used  they are too chicken to go down there, so I am hoping the geese will lead the way. Only worry is, will they come back up at night? I cant leave them down there because of predators.


Good idea to wait a few days and be home when you let them out.  My one goose is the guardian of the geese and ducks.  He does take them all to the stream, as they prefer that to the pond that I have.
Some days it's like they've gone to work.  They go to the stream in the morning and then about 5 or so, come back up the driveway and back to the barn.  They spend the rest of the evening outside of the barn and when it's dark, they put themselves to bed and I close the door.  If given the choice they prefer to stay out until dark and not go in while it's still light.

I wish you lots of luck with them and I hope you enjoy having them as much as I do.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 18, 2011)

Great info Goatherd, thanks so much for taking the time to answer all my questions!  I'll definetly get pictures of them this weekend and post them!


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 19, 2011)

So I let the geese out today, they picked around at some grass and it was funny to watch them pick up leaves and twigs and put them down behind them, like moving them out of their way! It was really cute. They were talking a bit to eachother, and roaming around. I thought, well all is going well so I'll go in to get my camera and make a cup of coffee. I was sitting at the table and suddenly see something flying by the window and DOWN THE ROAD!!! omg I ran out the door and down the road with my net and a bucket of corn and pellets. Luckily they only flew to the end of the dirt road and stopped. I chased them through the feild in shoulder high grass and finally pounced on one of them and got her! Phew! The male kept trucking through the feild and then took flight back toward the yard and I saw him circle over the pond then land. I walked all the way down the road goose in hand, then immediately trimmed one wing when I got back. I herded her to the pond where they met back up and now they have been down there since.  eventful morning for sure.
I am going to clip the males wing if I can get ahold of him. I am soo hoping they come back up tonight. I am going to herd my ducks down there this afternoon because I know it wont be long until they come back up (sissy ducks!) so hopefully the geese will follow. 

Well I thought I would share my first goose experience! They are so cool, I really hope they stick around!


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 19, 2011)

That sounds like a fun morning!  Honestly, I've never had a goose fly so I didn't even think to mention that to you.  These must be pretty light-weight geese.  I would think the wing clipping would be a good idea at least for their initial orientation to your place.  Personally, I'm not a fan of clipping any wings for any reasons, but you have to do what you have to do.

They should come back with the ducks.  I bet they are enjoying the natural foods and water at their disposal.

Good luck!


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh yes they did enjoy themselves all day! I brought my ducks down there too and they actually stayed in the pond!!! 
Unfortunetly they seem to be sticking to their own groups though, so the geese didnt care to follow the ducks back up the hill tonight. We had to herd them back up which was not easy because of course they kept swimming to the middle of the pond  We will try again tomorrow.. I will clip the males wing too even though I totally agree, I dont like clipping wings, just something I feel badly for doing because its their only defense to get out of harms way. Hopefully I wont have to do it again once they grow back.. how long does that usually take?

Well lets hope tomorrow goes better


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 20, 2011)

You'll see a change in the dynamics of your duck/goose flock with the addition of the geese.  They will establish a new "pecking order" and you may be surprised to see who becomes top goose or duck.
Changes like this never seem to go the way the humans think they should!

I agree that you need to clip the males wings.  I would say that you'll only have to do this one time as they will adjust and learn the drill and stay at your place.  

We mentioned treats to get their attention.  Try the bread.  My geese and ducks will follow me anywhere for bread.  You don't have to tempt them with whole slices...small pieces work just as well as soon as they realize it's a good treat.

Not only will tomorrow get better, all the future days will as well.  Before long, you'll wonder why you didn't have them sooner!


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 21, 2011)

Well so far we have had to herd the geese back up at night, the ducks come up when I call or shake a cup of grain. The geese dont really care about anything I throw out for them. Tonight my bf didnt get here until just about dark, we tried to herd them but they just kept going to the middle of the pond and wouldnt get out of the water. I assume they cant see at night just like other poultry. So unless I can convince him to help me later on again, they will be down at the pond all night. I will be very suprised if I see them in the morning  we have a lot of visitors down there, I see many tracks from animals so its not a good situation. Im upset but I cant do it myself and bf doesnt quite care what happens.. sigh.
Im thinking if they survive the night and I can pen them up tomorrow and keep them penned for a while longer while trying to get them interested in bread and whatnot, maybe I will be able to get them to come up easier. Im just wondering if its possible since they have spent almost a year running many acres with a flock coming and going as they pleased.
 Cross your fingers they make it thru the night please!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 21, 2011)

How cool are they - geese and goats are about the only thing we dont have here - you got me thinking geese now


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, you can't worry about what you can't control.  The good thing is that they do have water as an escape should something try to take them on land.  Actually, they don't see half bad at night.  My geese are pretty adept at seeing after dark when they go to, or I have to herd them, to the barn.
If you can pen them up tomorrow, maybe that would be best for a while longer until they have a definite idea where their food is located and what they should call "home."
As you mentioned, it's very well possible that their behavior is a result of them having free run at their former farm.  They don't have the concept of returning to a shelter at night because they didn't have to do it at the other place. 
Don't despair.  You can redirect their behaviors with time and patience.  I really do think that penning them longer will definitely help with their wayward attitude.
I believe they will be there in the morning.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope your right, and you have given me a little more comfort that they can get out of harms way should something bother them. I might try one more time tonight to net them. And I will absolutely pen them tomorrow and maybe even pen them with the ducks for a while in hopes they will group together moreso. I will update in the morning for sure!
Royd, I think you should go for it and get some geese! I love the honking noise they make and they seem a little smarter than my ducks (though I love them too) I've only had them for not quite two weeks and Im already worried sick if I lose them!! So yeah, they are very cool.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 22, 2011)

So?  How did they do?  Are they honking a joyful noise this morning?

You are a quick study and your observations are correct...geese have a higher intelligence level compared to ducks as has been my observation also.  When I talk to Wilbur, he looks at me with those piercing blue eyes and listens to every word I have to say.  I swear, if he could talk, he would have a lot to say.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 22, 2011)

They were down there paddling around this morning! Phew! I gotta say, I didnt sleep so soundly lastnight lol. I know animals are animals (thats what my bf is always reminding me) but I feel like when I am responsible for them I have to do all I can to protect them, and that means locking them up!

Im going to try to get them up here this afternoon, but wont have help again until dusk so Im hoping I can get it done and they wont stay out again tonight. If I were to leave them down there full time, it would only be a matter of time before something got them right? I know the water keeps them protected but I'd feel like Im gambling if I let them stay down there all the time.

Im hoping if all goes well with these two I can incubate some eggs and raise some babies to be more tame. Do you incubate your eggs or let the hens set them? Im wondering if I'd have better luck one way or the other? I thought I may have read somewhere goose eggs can be a bit of a challenge to incubate successfully?


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm glad to hear they were there this morning and no harm came to them.  You are right, eventually, their luck will run out.  Getting them in at night is best.  Like you, I'm a believer in being responsible for the animals in my care.  If I have someone that stays out at night for reasons beyond my control, I lose sleep over it.

As far as incubating goose eggs, I let my geese incubate the eggs.  Most of my females are very good about sitting their eggs.  Even the nicest goose will usually become a force to be reckoned with when she's sitting eggs.  I've had the best luck with the birds incubating their own eggs.  I'm use to it, but they will bite hard and you will probably bruise from their attack.

If you do incubate the eggs, geese eggs, unlike chicken eggs, do best if allowed to incubate in their side and not upright like a chicken egg.  You don't need an automatic turner for goose eggs, but you do have to rotate them twice a day. They also require higher humidity.    Their incubation is almost a month, so it is a bit restricting.  That's why I prefer the geese to incubate their own eggs. 

Just wait, you'll have so many stories about these birds you'll be amazed!  Geese are not for everyone, but if you can handle them, they are really enjoyable.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 18, 2012)

well FINALLY im posting pics of my geese for you Goatherd.
the white one is supposed to be the gander. im thinking he is, hes much more vocal and he likes to act intimidating. i usually carry something when i walk out back lol he makes me a little nervous sometimes if i dont have anything to shoo him away. usually if i just ignore him he gives up, but if i feed into it and move away from him he keeps coming toward me. so far he hasnt been a problem, i hope it stays that way.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pictures.  I was wondering how your geese were doing.  I will tell you that they are very handsome birds.  Their feather quality is outstanding and they are very clean looking, so they must be using the pond to swim and groom themselves.  

Geese that are kept without a true water source are never as tailored-looking as your birds.  

Did you mention that you thought they were Toulouse?  They have a strong resemblance to Pilgrims.  If that would be the case, the gander would definitely be the white one and the goose, the gray.  Pilgrims are auto-sexed by color. 

I can understand your fear when he assumes "threatening mode," but I will tell you this...stand your ground.  Honestly, I would tell you to walk towards him with a determined gait and I will almost bet he will back off.  This is not to say that he will not try to intimidate you, but over time, he will definitely learn that you are not going to retreat when he threatens you with his body language.  Backing off from him only gives him more fuel for his fire.  Actually, if you're gutsy enough, walk right into him and let him feel your body on his.   Of course, never put yourself in harms way if he doesn't retreat.  Bruising from a gander is not pleasant.  But I do believe in time he will move and stop his threats.  But as you also mentioned, ignoring him will work too, but it allows him to think that he's won the battle.

They sound as if they've settled in nicely with your family and you are enjoying them.   Best of luck with them and hopefully, this spring you'll have goslings.

Oh, and while we're mentioning goslings...the weather had been so odd and warm for this winter, a few of my geese have started to lay eggs.  This is unheard of at this time of year as they usually don't start until late spring.  I hope this doesn't screw up their laying cycle.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 18, 2012)

where are you located? im in NC and we have had odd weather too. the guy i got them from said his usually start making a nest mid-late february. i was suprised even that early.

will she make a nest near the pond and water? they stay up close alot but do use the pond, but im hoping shes comfortable enough up here that she will make her nest close. i'd hate for her to make it down by the pond, she would surely get killed at night sitting on the eggs, or the eggs will just get eaten one by one as she lays them.

if she makes the nest down there, i'd be tempted to collect the eggs and incubate them myself or if i had a broody hen.. or could i make her a nest up here in the pen and put the eggs there and lock her up? maybe she would sit on them in there? im not sure how to go about it really, id like to have as many goslings as i can.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in Pennsylvania.  Today there is snow on the ground.  Yesterday it was in the 50's.

My geese go to the stream every day but make their nests close to home. They will find a dark, secluded spot or go into one of the dog houses I have out for them for protection or use a corner of the barn.  I like to have them incubate if at all possible as they do it best.  Goose eggs need or should be incubated on their side and not standing up like a chicken egg.  I do have an incubator that works this way, but if you don't, it's best to let the goose incubate on her own.  You can hatch a goose egg in an upright position but the rate of hatch is greatly reduced.

As far as having a chicken sit the eggs, wait until you see the size of a goose egg!  At best, a large hen might be able to incubate two eggs and do it well.  I personally don't like to have other fowl species raise another fowl other than their own.  The only way this works if if you pull the goslings as soon as they are hatched so that the gosling will not imprint on the hen chicken.
But again, it's so much easier for the goose to hatch and brood her own eggs if at all possible.

I hatch guinea eggs under Silkies but the chicks are brought into the house an brooded indoors and not with the Silkie surrogate.  

Should you goose make a nest down by the pond, yes, you will have a problem.  Predators will not only get the eggs, but possibly the goose as they sit very tight and will rarely move for anything.

On average, one goose here will lay a clutch of 6-8 eggs.  My geese are Sebastopols so I can't give an accurate clutch size for your geese.  They usually will double or even triple clutch.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey I didn't know there were goosie things happening LOL  I learned a lot reading this, pretty cool.  We have 7 geese, 1 female African, 4 male Africans, 1 female ebden, and 1 male ebden/toulouse mix.   We are planning on cutting back and evening things out before spring so we avoid any torture to the poor girls.  We are kinda nervous about splitting them up quite yet though, as I read that geese get really attached to their mates, and we are not sure which gander belongs to which goose.

Ours were free ranged from the git-go, we got them when it was still nice and grassy and we had to herd them into the barn at night to lock them up with the rest of the poultry.  Then, one day they were all missing.  Turns out they liked the neighbor's grass better.  He is a little ways up the road too.  They took to going to his house every day and headed back to our place every night to go to bed with the rest of the poultry (I did check to make sure he didn't mind).   Now that the snow is on the ground, they stick around here more.
I thought this was a good read.  I am not sure how accurate it is as all our geese currently have a healthy, respectful fear of us, but it may come in handy in the future...  http://www.onolivehill.com/2011/10/effective-livestock-handling-goose-behavior/

Here are a few of the Africans in the snow


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that article.  I read it and it and the "theory" seems appropriate in dealing with geese.  As with all animal behavior corrections, the human has to be accurate and well-informed to goose, or any animal, behaviors and apply them correctly.  To some the article might seem overly physical, bordering on abusive, but I would have to say if done correctly would probably be very effective.  Also, all animals are individuals and each gooses response may be somewhat different than that what was explained.

I do agree that geese are one of the fowl that you have to keep in check and not allow them to dominate or threaten a person physically.  Geese breeds are also very diverse in their behavioral displays and vary from one goose breed to another.  I admit I have a rather benign species of geese, the Sebastopol.  Generally they are not physically combative with people.  

Your Africans are very handsome.  You do have an excessive number of ganders in relationship to your geese.  It's true that geese do form very strong bonds with their mates, and in my opinion, should be kept together as pairs at all costs.  I have seen birds mourn the loss of their mate even through physical separation and not necessarily death.  Some would say, oh well, they'll get over it.  They will.  But if possible, my choice would be to sell or place them as pairs.  In the case of same sex pairs, I'm less apt to worry about separating them as they will usually be bought by people who have an appropriate mate for them of the opposite gender and will adjust more easily than separating male-female pairs.

You can figure out the pairs if you are willing to put forth some efforts.  You have to observe them from a distance and she who is attracted to whom.  When you have determined what you think is a true pair, segregate them from the others and try to get them to an area that you can confine and physically interact with them.  This isn't the easiest of tasks, but it can be done and well worth it, in my opinion.  When you have them together place a colored zip tie on their legs.  The color obviously matches the "pair."  You can also use an open aluminum or plastic band to identify pairs.  I suggest zip ties as they are durable and easy to come by.  Don't make it too tight, but tight enough to avoid coming off the leg.  Cut the excess length right at the connection and that will prevent the tie from becoming tighter.  There probably other ways, but this is what works well for me.

Lots of luck with determining your pairs and hopefully the geese will be happy in their new homes.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 26, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I'm in Pennsylvania.  Today there is snow on the ground.  Yesterday it was in the 50's.
> 
> My geese go to the stream every day but make their nests close to home. They will find a dark, secluded spot or go into one of the dog houses I have out for them for protection or use a corner of the barn.  I like to have them incubate if at all possible as they do it best.  Goose eggs need or should be incubated on their side and not standing up like a chicken egg.  I do have an incubator that works this way, but if you don't, it's best to let the goose incubate on her own.  You can hatch a goose egg in an upright position but the rate of hatch is greatly reduced.
> 
> ...


Lol yes I have never seen a goose egg, I cant wait! Are they bigger than turkey eggs?
I have an incubator that I made and had alot of success with. I lay alot of eggs on thier sides because I only have one turner, so I could incubate the goose eggs on thier sides. If she makes a nest in a good spot I will definetly let her sit on them, but if she makes it down by the pond Ill have to step in.

You wouldnt happen to sell your sebestopol eggs on BYC do you? I would loove to have some, they are so pretty.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, goose eggs are bigger than turkey eggs!  I just went out and picked up two of them in the snow.  Really weird.  They're laying early and now they are just dropping them wherever.  I'm putting them in a make-shift nest in hopes that one of the girls will find them.  If I have to I will incubate them, but that's not my first choice.

Sorry, I don't sell Sebbie eggs.  I don't have enough extras to do so as the eggs that I do get and hatch, I'm able to sell as goslings.  Maybe someone will have them for sale on BYC.  Good luck.

It's not a great pic, but here's Wilbur preening himself in the stream.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 27, 2012)

We have people here in nc that have sebbies. I have a friend who has them. Not sure if she is selling this year. I can ask around for you if you want.
I have one myself. She is attached to another female. 
I picked up 7 geese from Carolina waterfowl rescue last year. They came from Raleigh and a huge flock of over 50. They are all adults and didn't have much contact with humans. They have really warmed up. I have them eat from the feed scoop before I put it down. They all free range together on our property. 
Mine have tried to dominate my kids but I keep having them reenforce that they are dominate to the geese. They do this to the roosters as well. It works for now. 
My geese go to bed with the goats and horse. They don't want to be with the chickens at night. Lol
I think they prefer the mud puddles in the pasture to the fresh water in the creek or pond.
I am excited to see who is who in the spring. I may have all females! Won't that be disappointing to the hubby. He wants babies. I want babies from my spotted goose, see if I can get more spots. I never knew they had eggs larger than a turkey. Thought they might be same size. 

How has your toddler taken to the geese these past two months? 

This is the group from cwr. The spotted is girl is there on the left, white with spots down her neck. This is when I first got them and penned them up for 2 weeks.





These are my other two. My sebbie is very laid back while the other is my one to be watched.





Goose egg from last year.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 27, 2012)

here is a listing for some sebbies from CL.
http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/2788934854.html


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 28, 2012)

> My sebbie is very laid back while the other is my one to be watched.


Loved your pictures.  Your "other" goose looks very Chinese or a good mix of one.  They are a goose breed that is not for the weak!  I've mentioned it before, but I had a pair of brown Chinese that I raised from goslings.  They loved me and hated the rest of the world.  They are the only adult birds that I've ever had to place from this farm as they were free-ranged and would beeline for my neighbors that lived across the road and pin them against their house or car.  Needless to say I couldn't have that, and with a heavy heart I had to find them a new home.

Good luck on getting goslings this spring.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 28, 2012)

The new ones are embdens and Toulouse mix I declined the cagos.

This is a better picture of the other white goose.







She can't get to my neighbors as she doesn't fly. Only two of the new geese fly. 
Any critter that gets out of line consistently gets eaten. I like goose for Chirstmas. 
Bein as we have had them for a year it would be a big change if she started to really act mean.


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 28, 2012)

She is a white Chinese mix.  The knob on her head is definitely an indicator.  If she was pure, she wouldn't have any color in her body.  Still a very nice looking bird.


----------

